# Pay Lakes???



## Cwaters425 (May 27, 2005)

Anyone know of any "pay lakes" near Akron, OH. Me and the wife have been out several times this year with no luck at all. We are looking to fish for bass, crappie, gills, or anything that will bite. Any help will be appreciated.

-Chris.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think there's a place called "Bass Lakes" out near Doylestown, but I don't know if they're still open...

If that's what you want to fish for, I'd suggest Mogadore or Nimisila, both are electric only lakes, but are full of the fish you described... And both are near Akron.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not too close but you have westville lakes near Aliance,ohio
And Rainbow lake near salem. Also Salem Res. Near Salem.


----------



## papsage (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree! This is my first post-I thought threre was a 15" size limit on all lakes in Ohio.


----------



## GoneBassin (May 22, 2005)

Hey there, Bass Lakes near Doylestown is still open, I believe it is 5 or 8 dollars. It is just off of SR 585 south of doylestown. Can't miss the big sign. There is also a pay lake near wooster on Overton Road that has very good bass and bluegill numbers. Not sure of the price though. I believe that the bass length limit is twelve inches unless otherwise noted at site specific lakes. I could be wrong on this one though.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

if yer out the ravenna way you have lake hodgson


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Mogadore has been putting many good size gills in the freezer for me in the past week and a half. That is my fish of choice for eating. Perch also are mighty fine but haven't found them as of yet. I will sooner or later. John


----------



## Cwaters425 (May 27, 2005)

i should have mentioned, w dont have a boat, only shore fishing for us
-Chris.


----------



## jfrankland (Jul 11, 2006)

GoneBassin said:


> There is also a pay lake near wooster on Overton Road that has very good bass and bluegill numbers. Not sure of the price though.


I took my girlfriend there a couple years ago. It was 3 dollars per person.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Meyers lake is a private lake in stark county that has a pay to fish dock. Its only $3 to fish there but you can only fish on the dock, no shore fishing at all. I have caught bass bluegills and a crappie there, I havent caught anything huge but have seen a few bass over 4lbs pulled out. They are a release only lake for bass but have a decent size bag limit for other fish. They are also paying $200 to the person that removes the most carp and armur from the lake over the season. IF you want a number to find this place I can get it for you or anyone else.

Lake o springs in jackson twp. is supposidly also a pay for lake that has boat rentals. I have never been there but have heard its a great place for decent bass fishing with the occasional trophy fish. Im not sure about this lake, all I know is hear say, but like I said above I can probably find some info on it.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> Meyers lake is a private lake in stark county that has a pay to fish dock. Its only $3 to fish there but you can only fish on the dock, no shore fishing at all. I have caught bass bluegills and a crappie there, I havent caught anything huge but have seen a few bass over 4lbs pulled out. They are a release only lake for bass but have a decent size bag limit for other fish. They are also paying $200 to the person that removes the most carp and armur from the lake over the season. IF you want a number to find this place I can get it for you or anyone else.
> 
> Lake o springs in jackson twp. is supposidly also a pay for lake that has boat rentals. I have never been there but have heard its a great place for decent bass fishing with the occasional trophy fish. Im not sure about this lake, all I know is hear say, but like I said above I can probably find some info on it.


If you can find some info about Lake O Springs id be interested.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I used to go to Bass Lakes (30 years ago) with one of my Dad's friends. We would use leaches at the large pond by the office to catch some real nice channels. Just used a bobber set at 4 to 5 feet and cast out in the middle. Fished all day then took home some meat or fresh veggies when the garden came in.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sonic already named a great lake for you especially with shore fishing. Hodgson is family friendly, rents boats, costs a buck a day or 8 season and has picnic tables/grills. No swimming.....its the Ravenna water supply.

Its at Summit and Lakeland or Lakewood near the Kent boarder.

This is not a guaranteed catch lake. Ravenna does a nice job stocking and maintaining.
Good for cats, crappie, gills, bass and some other stuff.....

Good luck.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I go to Bass Lakes with my buddy and his kid once in a while. You pay $7, and that allows you two fish. After that, you pay for each fish (not panfish, I think)

We usually go in the spring. They stock the trout lakes hot and heavy. You can catch them about every other cast. Last time I was there, I filled up a five gallong bucket with them. My tab was a little over $50. Kinda pricey, but it sure was fun.

They have some huge catfish in their ponds, as well.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I go to Bass Lakes with my buddy and his kid once in a while. You pay $7, and that allows you two fish. After that, you pay for each fish (not panfish, I think)
> 
> We usually go in the spring. They stock the trout lakes hot and heavy. You can catch them about every other cast. Last time I was there, I filled up a five gallong bucket with them. My tab was a little over $50. Kinda pricey, but it sure was fun.
> 
> They have some huge catfish in their ponds, as well.


thats about the dumbest thing ive ever heard... they charge you by the fish?!?

go to hodgson... a buck a day..8 for the season... 8bucks to rent a boat with a $10 deposit that you get back at the end of the day... if you have a boat (electric only) its only $3 to launch it or $17 for a season launch pass

it gets restocked every year... last april they stocked 4500 lbs of Rainbow Trout, Walleye and bluegill(more like a combo of Bluegill, warmouths, pumpkinseeds, and redears) and this year they stocked 5000lbs of Rainbow Trout, Walleye, and Yellow Perch

im pretty sure those stockings were brood stock... i know the trout were

on top of that theres a nice healthy breeding population of bass , crappie can be caught early in the season, theres some catfish in there but the lake closes at 10 so they arent caught much, im told that people catch an occasional pike towards the south side and theres two nomadic schools of carp that kinda just roam all over 

no limits on panfish
trouts: 12" and a limit of 4
Bass: 15" and a limit of 4 but only after july 4th
Walleye: 15" and a limit of 6

ive personally caught a 4lb bass there and the lake record bass is around the 10lber mark... theres a picture in the office of it... its huge


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It might sound dumb, but it's a good way to get the kids interested in fishing. The success rate is very high due to the heavily stocked ponds. It's hard to keep a kid interested when all he is catching is dads ears.

It's nice for weekend warriors. It's private, so no license is needed, and there are no limits on the fish. There's also a snack bar right there when the little snot nosed carpet crawler wants a Snickers.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> thats about the dumbest thing ive ever heard... they charge you by the fish?!?


That may be but from what I heard besides heft's post is that place is stacked with fish. 
For people who love to eat fish and don't mind catching them places like this are for you. I wish I could fill a 5 gal bucket with trout.
And by the way, thats not even close to some of the dumb things on here


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> And by the way, thats not even close to some of the dumb things on here




Pure Gospel, my friend. Pure Gospel.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> And by the way, thats not even close to some of the dumb things on here


good point


OKAY thats about the next to dumbest thing ive ever heard


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> OKAY thats about the next to dumbest thing ive ever heard


NEXT!!!???!!!
I could name 978 more dumb posts....
Which was Ironically your post count when I posted this....
HAHA! Just kidding....

But enough of messing up this thread...
Bass lakes sounds like a good place to go, I bet they get a lot of regulars....
I was reading in the one post if you don't catch/keep any fish they get some assorted meats in the back. I would go there and fish, and have a nice dinner from the meat and everyone is happy in all partys.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> NEXT!!!???!!!
> I could name 978 more dumb posts....
> Which was Ironically your post count when I posted this....
> HAHA! Just kidding....



yer gettin a noogie or a wedgie or something for that one lol j/p


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Can anyone give directions to the Bass Lakes? I tried googling, I think I suck at the interweb.

I know how to get to 585 but only from 21 since I usually go to Silver Creek. Do you just keep going down that half or is it up more?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The phone book lists the address as 14587 Moine Rd, Doylestown.

I know we went down rt 21 south, from Akron, then turned right somewhere.
There is a sign for Bass Lakes on 21.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

LAKE-O-SPRINGS:

It's a pretty descent fishing lake, though I don't know that's it is any better than Nimissilia.

They do rent row boats to fish the lake/pond, though there is plenty of good shore access for fishing. It's maybe 30 acres in size. I do not recall the cost, but it was recall that it was inexpensive (maybe $5 each to fish, plus extra if you want a boat).

There are some nice bass, channel cats, bluegill, and crappie in the lake. 

I-77 south from Akron. Exit at Portage, to West to LAKE-O-SPRINGS road (4th stoplight). It's maybe 1 mile down the road on the left. If you cross water (lake Cable), you went too far.

- Dave


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> thats about the dumbest thing ive ever heard... they charge you by the fish?!?


 LOL,sonic.that's cause you're too young to remember the pay lakes of the "old days"   
years ago,that's how most paylakes operated.pay a flat price for a day's fishing.some had limits for that price,and some you paid so much per pound for kept fish over a certain limit.i'm sure there are still plenty like that around today also.


----------



## Angling AL (Jun 12, 2006)

Bass Lakes are located near Doyelstown.

From State Route 21 take State Route 585 West towards Doylestown. Go past the two exits for Doylestown and the next intersection there should be a small sign/ arrow pointing towards the road to bass lakes on the right. Make a right at that intersection go up over the hill for a little bit and the lakes will be down in the valley on the left. There is a barn / shop you can purchase tackle and bait..

Been a long time since I was there about 15 yrs. but this should get you in the general direction. 

Back then they used to have different ponds with different fish. You could buy a kid admission 1/2 the adult price and help you child fish and still get to keep a few blue gills (10?) and 1 game fish (Bass, Trout, Channel Cat.) It was well maintained and mowed all around the grounds.

Good luck,

Angling Al


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Hudson Springs Park

Punderson State Park - (has boat rental)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

puderson is not worth the renatl and the fishing is not good except an hour before sun set


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the directions guys! I think I'll have to check it out.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

misfit said:


> LOL,sonic.that's cause you're too young to remember the pay lakes of the "old days"
> years ago,that's how most paylakes operated.pay a flat price for a day's fishing.some had limits for that price,and some you paid so much per pound for kept fish over a certain limit.i'm sure there are still plenty like that around today also.



apparently i am too young..... but ive heard a couple stories about you fishing so maybe im glad im too young


----------

